# TF or Shrinking RP



## mikufan39 (Mar 26, 2017)

Hey anyone want to do a Transformation or a shrinking RP? (If you want a combination of the two we can do that as well) It can be NSFW or SFW


----------



## Powaful (Mar 26, 2017)

I wouldn't mind doing something like this. You have any plot ideas or something?

(BTW: I'd prefer talking by via Notes on the main site (furaffinity.net). My profile can be accesed by this link (Userpage of powaful -- Fur Affinity [dot] net ). Anyway, hope to hear from you soon! If contacting by the main site is an issue, I am fine with it on here. I'm just not as active here as I am on there.)


----------



## mikufan39 (Mar 26, 2017)

Powaful said:


> I wouldn't mind doing something like this. You have any plot ideas or something?
> 
> (BTW: I'd prefer talking by via Notes on the main site (furaffinity.net). My profile can be accesed by this link (Userpage of powaful -- Fur Affinity [dot] net ). Anyway, hope to hear from you soon! If contacting by the main site is an issue, I am fine with it on here. I'm just not as active here as I am on there.)



I sent you a note on FA


----------

